# shrimp



## paul nj shore (Jan 3, 2018)

baby its cold outside. wanted barbecue stayed inside and made 2 lbs. barbecue shrimp
  Paul Prudhommes` way


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 3, 2018)

Nice looking shrimp, and yes it's cold outside, I gather your from NJ, I'm from CT and it's just as cold and I'm sure you know, we got lots of snow coming tomorrow. Maybe a 1ft here, so no BBQin for about two days for me.


----------



## krooz (Jan 4, 2018)

Looks great! Not as cold as y'all but 15° over night with 7" of snow on the ground is NOT why I moved to Charleston! Any sauteed shrimp with crusty bread is awesome for sure....


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2018)

Good looking shrimp!
They are a big favorite around here!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 7, 2018)

Yikes!   Looks simply delicious!

I Like!

John


----------

